# Spring Cardigans!



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 4, 2008)

Striped cashmere rosette cardigan ($198 at JCrew)






Featherweight Merino Ruffle Cardigan ($88 at JCrew)






Wild Ginger Cardigan ($118 at Anthropologie)






Loop-De-Loop Cropped Cardi ($88 at Anthropologie)






Slubby Cotton Cardigan ($62 at Madewell 1937)






3/4 Sleeve Crochet Button Cardigan ($64 at Banana Republic)

Source


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 4, 2008)

I love cardigans.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 5, 2008)

These are so cute!

i love cardigans...

to the point that i wear them every day and i some times feel like an old woman traped in a teenagers body


----------



## Changalang1007 (Apr 5, 2008)

Omg! Pretty cardigans!

Perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 5, 2008)

The 5th one is cute, don't like the others though.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 5, 2008)

Some of them are cute, but way too expensive!


----------



## niksaki (Apr 5, 2008)

the 'slubby' one is gorgeous i would wear that oh heck i'd wear all of them lol


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks for posting! at work, I MUCH prefer a cardigan to a jumper. They're cute and feminine and more practical to wear somehow


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 5, 2008)

Cute! I love the 2nd one and the 5th one! I'm going through a cardigan phase at the minute


----------



## Anthea (Apr 5, 2008)

I love cardigans too, all mine are solid colour basic cardigans, its starting to cool down and I'm starting to wear them again.


----------



## Karren (Apr 5, 2008)

Those are really cute!!!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont like cardigans, but those are way too cute! now i really want one!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 5, 2008)

I like cardigans, but I have a hard time finding them in a shape that looks good on me. I don't care for any of the above, though I love the royal blue color above.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 5, 2008)

i saw a teeshirt similar to that first cardigan at C&amp;A, but they didn't have my size


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh! let me dig out my cardigans


----------



## Lia (Apr 7, 2008)

I LOVE the wild ginger one. The problem is that i live on a place that i'll never have an use for a cardigan


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 7, 2008)

super cute! love the jcrew and bannana ones


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 7, 2008)

I love cardigans. I wear one everyday. lol


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 8, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## babyangel (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the match up for the first one. Cool.

*Babyangel *


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Some of those are really cute!!!


----------

